# "Long" time lurker, new time user



## Kinhcet (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

This forum has been invaluable for me in the past few months since I've became the new owner of a MK2 TT but unfortunately, due to some issues I can't diagnose myself, the time to register and bore some of you with questions has come.

I hope that eventually I can in some way give back the help I've gotten so far from the knowledge stored in this forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------

